# Cookie and Bailee - new pics 2/12



## Bea

You read right!!  Cookie seems to be all better and yesterday i put the nest box up. Bailee's been living with her for over a week now, but they haven't been mating. I can just see Bailee thinking (shocking i know) "ohhh, how silly do you think i am mum? Last time i made a move you moved me out!"  I think the nest box will get them going though, they're both extremely excited.









Bit blurry, but there is a power struggle for nest box rights. Bailee likes to have a couple of days to get things in order before letting Cookie move in. Cookie thinks that's totally unnecessary. 









I modified the nest box a bit so it would fit on the front instead of having to go in a side door. It's easier for me to check now, not to mention i think it's more logical to have a perch on the front of it than a little box:


----------



## birdieness

Good Luck Bea. Glad to hear Cookie is doing much better.

My breeder is sending me little hints towards skittles lol. With all these lovely males that would create rainbow babies with skittles. 

Yes i to have found the nest box doors are a pain and useless but i personally could never cut the bars of my cage lol. (if you cut them. i can't really tell


----------



## Bea

birdieness said:


> Yes i to have found the nest box doors are a pain and useless but i personally could never cut the bars of my cage lol.


I would never do that either, not when the cage cost $150 to start with. I'd have to have rocks in my head.


----------



## birdieness

How did you do it then? Slide up doors are all i can think of and my cages personally don't have them besides skittles new cage.


----------



## kimmikefids

woohoo can't wait to see little eggies!!!! good luck with it...hope it all goes smoothly and i look forward to seeing it all happen!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

It won't be long now!


----------



## Renae

So Gracie has Snickers company? 

How exciting, hope to see some eggs soon and then some fluff balls.


----------



## Bea

birdieness said:


> How did you do it then? Slide up doors are all i can think of and my cages personally don't have them besides skittles new cage.


My cages all have one big swing out door, two small swing out breeder doors and four sliding food bowl doors (which i don't use). I used one of the sliding doors for the nest box this time. It's really good because it means that the nest box is at a level where i can *easily* check and, of course, take photos. 



Solace. said:


> So Gracie has Snickers company?


She's been living with him full time for a couple of months. They sleep on a swing together.


----------



## sweetrsue

It looks like the perfect setup.


----------



## birdieness

Ahh very good. There are some genes i don't think that should be passed along and that is skittles, as much as i love her she's Evil. Her main goal in life is to pierce my upper ear.

Very excited to see some bubs and lots of pictures


----------



## Bea

Hehe, well Bailee's got the stupid gene which has proven to pass to his sons.  But there's nothing wrong with a stupid tiel, they're amusing.


----------



## sweetrsue

I think it's called the dork factor!


----------



## kimmikefids

ah but is the dork factor dominant or recessive?  it seems dominant in all mine :rofl: but they are also regularly called "you crazy bird".....everytime i think about them i have to laugh....they make life so interesting......and when they love you...wow....its just like one of the best feelings in the world....i would imagine seeing ur babies have babies would be a very rewarding feeling.....get to it cookie and bailee.....us tiel addicts need new babies to go all mushy for !!!!


----------



## Bea

I just hope they turn out a bit friendlier than Snickyboo. My friend is hoping for a male baby of mine, so fingers crossed they have one.


----------



## Bea

The action is starting!  Bailee decided that it was worth the risk of being evicted again and mated with Cookie. Both are in and out of the nest box all day. I expect we'll be seeing eggs in a week or so.


----------



## kimmikefids

woohoo!!! go for it bailee!!! hahaha


----------



## Renae

Yay! I can't wait to see pics of eggs and fluff balls. 

Gracie's lucky to have Snickers company, he's soo cute.


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats! Keep us posted!


----------



## spike's mom

good news babies on the way i just love those sweet little baby faces can't wait for a few of my own. in a year or so


----------



## huskymom

YAY!!. more bailee´s.... I love his dorkiness.. LOL...

I can´t wait to see what they make up his time..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah baby pictures  Since Iam not that good with genetics what kind of babies can Cookie and Bailee have? I know pied since Snickers is a pied.


----------



## Bea

They can have normal or pied males, and cinnamon, cinnamon pied and (this i'm quite sure of but not certain) lutino girls.


----------



## huskymom

we want some girls now Bailee... you got your first born a son now it a girl turn.. .. and maybe a few of both...


----------



## sweetrsue

I looked thru your Gallery and found a pic of Bailees parents. One of them looks like a Lutino. So yes Bailee would be split for Lutino and statistically half of you female offspring should be Lutinos. Half your boys will be split for it and all your babies will be split for Whiteface. I'm also sure all your babies will be beautiful...dork factor or not.


----------



## tielfan

> I just hope they turn out a bit friendlier than Snickyboo.


A little bit of handfeeding can be very useful for that! I co-parented my chicks, meaning that I handfed them once or twice a day starting when they were 2 to 3 weeks old, and otherwise left them with the parents. They turned out to be quite friendly. Just about all of them went through a "touch me not" phase a while after they fledged, but they got over it without much trouble.


----------



## huskymom

so I looked too.. and for Bailee to be cinnamon mom would have been cinnamon too so the lutino is the mom which is also cinnamon.. and dad is the pied one..

bailee´s mom : cinnamon lutino
dad: pied split cinnamon

bailee: cinnamon pied split lutino
cookie: whiteface split pied

snickers: pied split whiteface and cinnamon and maybe lutino


----------



## Bea

I'm definitely hoping for at least one boy, my friend wants a boy from me to eventually pair with her female pied. 



tielfan said:


> A little bit of handfeeding can be very useful for that! I co-parented my chicks, meaning that I handfed them once or twice a day starting when they were 2 to 3 weeks old, and otherwise left them with the parents. They turned out to be quite friendly. Just about all of them went through a "touch me not" phase a while after they fledged, but they got over it without much trouble.


I did the same for Snickers, for a while i was having to give him a couple of feeds a day. And he got more cuddles than i can count. He was a very friendly baby and then something just snapped in his head.


----------



## sweetrsue

Maybe he's just resents the fact that he is not your one and only.


----------



## tielfan

_He was a very friendly baby and then something just snapped in his head._

How old is he now? My chicks went through a "touch me not" phase but by the time they were three or four months old I was able to persuade them to accept head pets again. Squeebis is a rebel and I still have to re-acquaint him with the notion every now and then. 

The technique that seems to work best is feeding them treats from my fingertips. Pinch the treat between the thumb and middle finger, and after they've had a few bites to mellow them out I start trying to touch the head/neck with my index finger while they're taking the treat. It might take a few sessions, but after a while they give in to the joys of the petting finger.


----------



## Bea

He got increasingly less cuddly from when he fledged until he just completely started rejecting cuddles, he's about 6 months old now.


----------



## allen

were all looking for baby pics from you bea


----------



## tielfan

> He got increasingly less cuddly from when he fledged until he just completely started rejecting cuddles, he's about 6 months old now.


It's worthwhile trying a little food bribery to see where that gets you. Squeebis is also six months old now and sometimes goes on strike against head petting, but so far I've been able to win him back although sometimes it takes a few days. Last night after being on strike for a week or two he went from looking extremely annoyed to begging for petting to getting mad if I tried to pet anyone else. I ended up having to pet two birds at the same time to keep up with demand! Then today he was back to being a brat again but it didn't take long to change his mind.


----------



## allen

you no bea this means the chicks will be ready for christmas


----------



## Bea

Egg #1 arrived this evening.  I've been expecting it since yesterday, Cookie started staying in the nest box and not wanting to come out for cuddles in the evening. This morning i could definitely see the tell tale swollen bottom, so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Renae

Excellent! Hoping for more eggs and then fluff balls. I can't wait to see pics.  :clap:


----------



## kimmikefids

yayyyyyyyyyy!!!! now the wait....ah think i'll go insane when the time comes when we breed waiting for the little angels!!! i'll prolly go insane waiting for yours!!! oh wait...too late...im insane already...maybe insaner?


----------



## birdieness

W00t Gratz! Soon enough you'll have pick little bubs again.


----------



## sweetrsue

That's great! I can't wait to see what develops!


----------



## allen

congrats that means they will be ready and weaned bye christmas if they wean the normal time


----------



## Bea

Which will hopefully make it easier to find homes for the little bubs.  My friend is getting one, providing Cookie and Bailee don't mysteriously have all girls. 

Bailee's so "special". Cookie and Bailee have settled right back into their normal routine. Cookie sits in the evenings and nights, and Bailee takes over in the morning while Cookie eats and relaxes. During Cookie's out time (which is when i'm doing seed, water and veggies for the birds) i like to get her out to sit on my shoulder and have some quick cuddles. She likes this. Bailee sits on the egg and then realises that Cookie is missing. So then he's running back and forward from the nest box trying to figure out whether it's more important to egg sit or to call desperately for his girl.  He has no issues whatsoever coming out at night to play with me and the other birds though, leaving poor Cookie behind with her egg.


----------



## Kfontan

Bea said:


> Which will hopefully make it easier to find homes for the little bubs.  My friend is getting one, providing Cookie and Bailee don't mysteriously have all girls.
> 
> Bailee's so "special". Cookie and Bailee have settled right back into their normal routine. Cookie sits in the evenings and nights, and Bailee takes over in the morning while Cookie eats and relaxes. During Cookie's out time (which is when i'm doing seed, water and veggies for the birds) i like to get her out to sit on my shoulder and have some quick cuddles. She likes this. Bailee sits on the egg and then realises that Cookie is missing. So then he's running back and forward from the nest box trying to figure out whether it's more important to egg sit or to call desperately for his girl.  He has no issues whatsoever coming out at night to play with me and the other birds though, leaving poor Cookie behind with her egg.


That's great Bea. I have a question. Does this mean that Bailee has stopped the habit of overpreening and plucking Cookie? If so, do you think he has out grown that habit?

Just curious.


----------



## huskymom

I think I´ll go "insaner" too... LOL

how exciting!!


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> That's great Bea. I have a question. Does this mean that Bailee has stopped the habit of overpreening and plucking Cookie? If so, do you think he has out grown that habit?


He hasn't plucked her for quite a while now, so we will see how he goes this time around.


----------



## allen

so sounds like we have three of us with tiel eggs


----------



## PtsRPpl2

Aw, that is so sweet!! How cute they are with each other!! Can't wait till you have new babies and new pics to share!!


----------



## tielfan

> providing Cookie and Bailee don't mysteriously have all girls.


That could happen! Females are biologically stronger than males (this applies to both humans and cockatiels), and tiels can somehow control the sex of the chicks so they produce more females in times of stress and more males when the living is easy. Cookie was badly injured not too long ago so that might count as a time of stress for her.

Buster and Shodu's first clutch had four males and two females. The second clutch had four chicks - all female! I don't know the reason but I can think of two possibilities: (1) Shodu had already gone through the strain of producing the first clutch and maybe wasn't as strong the second time around, and (2) the weather was a lot hotter when the second clutch was produced, which may have been a 'beware' sign to the parents. Of course it's also possible that it was just pure random chance.


----------



## Bea

Cookie laid her second egg today!  Both her and Bailee are doing a lovely job sitting on them. Bailee let me have Cookie out for 20 mins of snuggles this afternoon which was nice, i could tell that Cookie was glad to get out and have some time away from the cage.


----------



## sweetrsue

They sound like good parents! So nice to still have your little Cookie to snuggle too! Some of them get ill tempered when sitting.


----------



## Bea

sweetrsue said:


> They sound like good parents! So nice to still have your little Cookie to snuggle too! Some of them get ill tempered when sitting.


Both mine are major snuggle bugs. They're protective of their eggs and nest, but once they know the other is taking care of things they pace and call to let me know it's time for cuddles. Bailee would be lost without his daily smooch attack.  He's such a mummy's boy!


----------



## Plukie

Now, how in the world did I miss this!!!! I didn't realise that you were breeding again, I know you said you were going to and then Cookie had her accident. So pleased all is going well and I'm looking forward to a daily report!


----------



## kimmikefids

yayyyyyy 2 eggs now...so exciting.....Cookie is such a good clever girl and Bailee sounds like he's being a ggood daddy and boyfriend....hmm or should that be husband.....so glad all is going well and that they still love their snuggles


----------



## allen

we won,t have a race as to who,s will hatch first as as mine one pair is due to start this weekend or bye monday


----------



## Bea

Third egg was laid today!


----------



## allen

thats great


----------



## kimmikefids

hooray!!! i wonder how many she will lay....im getting all excited about watching them grow!!!! u have to post pics to excess ok??? lol....i know thats probably a stupid request as im sure u will anyway but im such a sucker for baby tiels!!!.....they are so sweet and cute and amazing!! give Cookie and Bailee and cuddle from me!!!


----------



## Bea

You'll get a ton of pics!  I want to be able to give a selection of baby photos to all the future owners of my babies, plus i love taking photos of babies, they're so cute!


----------



## kimmikefids

thats awesome......i know after squirt its so nice to see them grow from birth...all the other birds we've had have been store bought so the past isn't known.....it wonderful to see him or her grow new feathers and become the little tiel you bring home!! we can't wait to see our next little baby from allen developing!! and im so sure cookie and bailee will have such gorgeous babies i can't wait!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

That's so exciting! It's silly that eggs still excite me...well...simple minds.


----------



## kimmikefids

nothing simple bout getting excited about eggies!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I guess there's really nothing simple about eggs. A whole new life in a little shell.


----------



## kimmikefids

not at all....and you can't be too simple because you recognise the fact a baby tiel will hatch!!!


----------



## Danielle

How exciting! I can't wait to see the photos of the eggs and the babies.
Are you going to candle the eggs when they're old enough?


----------



## Renae

Awesome and so exciting, I can't wait for pics.


----------



## Bea

Rouille said:


> Are you going to candle the eggs when they're old enough?


I might, i usually don't like interfering.


----------



## Danielle

I can understand that. It's not like you really have to wait that long to see if they're going to hatch, anyway.


----------



## Bea

My thoughts exactly. I'm also a bit funny about being disappointed. I'll avoid asking a question in case the answer's no, i avoid candling eggs in case they're clear.


----------



## huskymom

I know... it´s exciting the expectation.. and to get a clear one.. wel... just is frustrating...

let´s hope you get many baby tiels...

congrats Cooks and Bails


----------



## allen

hey bea where are the egg pics


----------



## Danielle

I'm the same, I'd be awfully disappointed if I knew ahead of time that the egg wasn't going to hatch. I'd rather wait and see. It's more exciting that way anyway!


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> hey bea where are the egg pics


I figured that we all know what eggs look like. I don't want to bother Cookie and Bailee unnecessarily, but i will get a photo when Cookie's finished laying.


----------



## atvchick95

Rouille said:


> I can understand that. It's not like you really have to wait that long to see if they're going to hatch, anyway.


this is true, but at the same time it feels like a life time of waiting (or it may just be me because i'm impatient)

but i've learned with my budgies, Just because we candle them and it looks infertile LEAVE IT because most likely it isn't! 

I've ran into this issue many times (with my tiel eggs as well) we've candled them when it was time and several days after and they were the classic "infertile" egg yet they hatched So I pretty much gave up candling all together and now its in 24 days if no eggs hatched they won't hatch (I know its 18-21 but i've had them hatch several days later then they should of as well) along with Never hatching but a baby inside


----------



## Danielle

I do hate the waiting - I'm generally a very impatient person - but in this case I think I'd want to wait and see rather than feel disappointed ahead of time.

That said, I'm currently waiting on a little platinum whiteface pearl girl and the wait is driving me nuts. They're only just fledging so it's going to be a while.


----------



## kimmikefids

its hard waiting.....we are waiting on allen's tiel's eggs as our next baby will be in the midst of them as well as waiting for Bea's so its double the suspense!!!


----------



## Bea

Actually, school keeps me so busy that time just flies past ridiculously fast. It's coming up to a week since Cookie laid the first egg!


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting!!! we'll all be on edge for u Bea...u can take it easy and enjoy lol


----------



## allen

i have had some hatch at 25 days old i had one hatch at 17 days old


----------



## Bea

It would be totally feasible for eggs to hatch a bit late, because it would depend on when the hen started sitting properly. Cookie and Bailee like to sit from the first moment.


----------



## sweetrsue

They can surprise you. I always count on a 21 day hatch. I leave them alone for the 3 days prior to hatch days. One time I went to check upon hearing peeps expecting that the first one had hatched and there were 3.


----------



## allen

once i had 2 hatch in 1 day


----------



## Bea

I woke up to another egg. I usually don't check until the afternoon because Cookie's been laying all the other eggs at about 1pm. But egg 4 must have come late last night or very early this morning. I'm thinking early this morning, because Bailee had taken on egg duty earlier than usual this morning - making me think Cookie came out to refuel. I'm going to take her for a shower with me in a minute.


----------



## sweetrsue

Mine always love their baths when they're sitting. I bet she'll love it.


----------



## kimmikefids

yay number 4 how exciting!!! how many did they lay when they had snickers? im just curious


----------



## Bea

They had 5 eggs last time, 2 were fertile but Snickers older sibling wasn't strong enough to make it out of the egg. 

I've put a dish of water on the bottom of the cage, and when i last walked in Bailee was laying in it making his belly wet.  I'll be doing everything i can to keep humidity up to make it easier for the eggs to hatch when the time comes.


----------



## sweetrsue

It sounds like they are doing that too!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

How exciting 4 little eggs I can't wait to see if they all hatch


----------



## Bea

I think four is Cookie's magic number this time around, and two look nice and white which was typical of the fertile eggs last time. The other two are probably not old enough to say for sure yet, we could get lucky and have four fertile eggs!


----------



## Renae

Yay! I'm crossing my fingers that all 4 are fertile, go Cookie!


----------



## sweetrsue

Good for Cookie! Good for you too Bea!


----------



## Danielle

Ooh, that would be great. Here's hoping!


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting!!! most definately crossing my fingers they are all fertile!!! now the big countdown!!


----------



## Plukie

Ooooo, it's exciting all over again.......now the waiting game starts!


----------



## allen

thats great and if all 4 are fertile then the chicks will be ready for christmas


----------



## Kfontan

Wow! It's just like yesterday that Cookie was laying her first clutch. 

By the way, how is Snickers handling all of this?

Does he understand the responsibilities of being a big brother?


----------



## huskymom

oh yay!!...

feathers crossed to all 4 fertile healthy eggs...


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> By the way, how is Snickers handling all of this?
> 
> Does he understand the responsibilities of being a big brother?


Snickers doesn't like anyone so it makes no difference to him if Cookie and Bailee are in their cage more than usual. He seems to really like mating sounds though, because he spends an excessive amount of time mimicking them.


----------



## allen

now that is cute


----------



## kimmikefids

lol monkey see monkey do


----------



## allen

when are the eggs due to hatch


----------



## Plukie

allen said:


> thats great and if all 4 are fertile then the chicks will be ready for christmas


I prefer turkey myself!!


----------



## huskymom

I can´t wait to see baby tiels pics... hoping to see a wide variety this time... who am I kidding?.. hoping to see whatever but babies are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> when are the eggs due to hatch


First one should hatch about the 2nd November.  All four eggs look the same now, so i'm hoping they're all fertile and not all infertile, lol!  Cookie and Bailee are doing a great job at keeping the eggs warm. If Bailee forgets that he's on egg duty then Cookie is quick to jump in until he realises and goes back to the eggs.


----------



## allen

thats a great mom


----------



## huskymom

yay... let´s keep positive and hope for 4 FERTILE lil eggies.. yay!!


----------



## Kfontan

Bea said:


> Snickers doesn't like anyone so it makes no difference to him if Cookie and Bailee are in their cage more than usual.


What is with him? Is it a phase? He was such an affectionate little guy. 



Bea said:


> First one should hatch about the 2nd November.  All four eggs look the same now, so i'm hoping they're all fertile and not all infertile, lol!  Cookie and Bailee are doing a great job at keeping the eggs warm. If Bailee forgets that he's on egg duty then Cookie is quick to jump in until he realises and goes back to the eggs.


Boy, they sound like they have got a system down.  They have matured since the first clutch. Haven't they? 

I would love to see them doting over the eggs. It has to be cute.


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> What is with him? Is it a phase? He was such an affectionate little guy.


I think he's just broken, i love him anyway and i know that means he is meant to stay with me. Most people with a little brat like Snickers would just keep him in a cage 24/7. Last night i was ready to strangle him. He flew over to dad and sat on his shoulder for about 45 mins playing with his collar. <_< He would never do that with me.


I'll hopefully get some photos of Cookie and Bailee on nest box duty. I'm trying to bug them as little as possible, but they're very tolerant of me so i'm sure they won't mind. It's only a week until the first egg is due to hatch.


----------



## Bea

While i was walking today i figured out that by the time the babies are 2 weeks old i'll be mostly finished school for the year, so i plan to hand rear the bubs.  It'll make them easier to sell, plus it's something i've always wanted to do (i've only assisted when necessary in the past).


----------



## sweetrsue

That's cool! I usually wait 'till 3 weeks. that works fine, They get more benefit from being parent fed and they're down to 4 feedings a day. Some people say 3 but I do breakfast, lunch, dinner and before you go to bed at night.


----------



## allen

i usually pull 1 chick at a time every 2-3 days


----------



## Renae

That's a great idea! 

When they're raised by their parents, aren't they a bit harder to tame compared to when you hand rear them yourself? I found it so easy to tame my 3 babies, and although all my 'tiels apart from Squeak are tame, they seem to not want your company much where as the babies are wanting your attention and company 24/7. Funny that. :lol:


----------



## allen

when you hand feed or hand raise bye the time they are weaned they are very tame and need no taming at all


----------



## sweetrsue

If you pull at 3 weeks they get both the benefit from the parents and the benefit from being hand fed. If you wait too long tho it's hard for them to take to the spoon.


----------



## Bea

I'll wait and see how well they grow before hand rearing. Snickers was slow and at two weeks he was a bit under developed, but Cookie was sick while raising him so that's not so surprising.

I just candled the eggs, i'm such a sucker for temptation. They're all nice and veiny but a couple look odd in other ways. I feel sure that there'll be some babies though, if not four.


----------



## Renae

LOL You couldn't resist huh! (I don't blame you)  

Great to hear there's some veins showing though, that's so awesome.  :excited:


----------



## allen

yeehaa i win the bet between me and my breeder she bet you would not candle them i bet you would the bet was 1 free bird from the next clutch


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> yeehaa i win the bet between me and my breeder she bet you would not candle them i bet you would the bet was 1 free bird from the next clutch


LOL!! You have a slightly unfair advantage in that you hear tales of my failure to resist temptation in the posts here, and your breeder doesn't.


----------



## allen

well i would never hold her to the bet i new it was unfair


----------



## bigmikey36

lol is that what poker players call a sucker bet??? You are a true man of character Allen and you don't see that very often anymore
Mikey


----------



## Danielle

Well, Bea, you just totally destroyed my confidence that if I breed in a couple of years I'll be able to resist


----------



## sweetrsue

For the first time I'm resisting. The pair that got off their eggs due to my candling...well maybe it was the "Oh Goody" I uttered. They got back to work after a couple of weeks and are now on 5 eggs. I will not, will not touch those eggs. three are still looking yellow and two look solid white from just a peek! I'm thinking so far I have two fertile. But I'm NOT going to pick them up. The other three are young yet. You can do it Rouille!


----------



## Danielle

Hopefully my fear of disturbing them will win over my curiosity.

Then again, knowing my luck Harley and the hen will end up hating each other and she'll be off flashing her butt at Quinn.


----------



## Bea

Only a few more days to wait now.  Cookie's been very irritable at night when i go to bed. When i turn off the light there's a fair bit of hissing and banging the side of the nest box. I think Bailee upsets her by sitting on the perch at the entrance.


----------



## Danielle

Expectant mothers, you've got to love them.


----------



## Bea

Maybe we won't be waiting till the weekend! I just checked on Cookie and Bailee in the nest box (to see if Bailee wanted to come out for cuddles tonight) and i'm certain i heard an egg cheeping! Looks like someone can't wait to greet the world.


----------



## Danielle

Ooh, congratulations to the three of you! I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## huskymom

can´t wait.. come on baby.. we are all waiting for you too!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh Wow! Now that is exciting.


----------



## Bea

I'm waiting for Bailee to take over egg duty. Cookie sits tight and glares at me when i peek, but Bailee actually lets me take a look.  The egg is still cheeping this morning, but i have no idea if the egg is starting to crack or if there's even a chick already.


----------



## huskymom

can´t wait for shift change!!!...


----------



## allen

you and me both huskymom


----------



## Bea

One of the eggs, possibly the one that's been cheeping is looking discoloured. Not a good thing i think... but we'll wait and see.


----------



## kimmikefids

crossing my fingers all works out Bea


----------



## Bea

The little egg is still cheeping, so if it is the icky looking egg he's clearly still alive. Cookie and Bailee have both been in the nest together most of the day which is unusual - think they know something's happening?


----------



## sweetrsue

That's not unusual for an egg about to hatch. It can't be much longer!


----------



## huskymom

come on baby tiel.. we want to meet you!!... and I bet mommy and daddy too.. hence they are both with you now...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

How exciting  I hope he gets out of the egg alright.


----------



## Bea

Still no chick and i haven't heard any cheeping this morning. Still a case of wait and see...


----------



## sweetrsue

Have you been able to look at the egg?


----------



## Bea

I haven't touched it but i have seen it. There aren't any obvious cracks, maybe some dints at the air sac end though.


----------



## sweetrsue

I would be tempted to assist the little guy.


----------



## Bea

I'm worried though that i'm wrong about which egg it is, and also that it's too early for it to be hatching at all. I wouldn't want to stuff up one of the later eggs if i've guessed wrong.


----------



## sweetrsue

Yea you're right. If you can't be sure which egg it is best to leave it alone.


----------



## Renae

I hope s/he will hatch soon.

Oh and I was going to say this in another thread but I thought I wouldn't I love your new siggy Bea.


----------



## Bea

Thanks!! I've been meaning to make a rubik's themed one for a while now - since i got the photos of Cookie perching on it. 

Still no chicky cheeping from the nest box. It's extremely hard to resist the urge to check every 5 mins.


----------



## sweetrsue

I would feel the same way. I don't know how you can stand the wait.


----------



## Bea

A second egg is looking discoloured now, i'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## sweetrsue

Eggs will discolor just before hatching sometimes. Lets hope that's what it is. They're on
schedule anyway!


----------



## Amy1569

Ok ....I'm hooked on the baby hatching 'frenzy'.........
It's like Desperate Housewives....or Sopranos or something.....lol

What's the news this morning? Anything?


----------



## Renae

The siggy looks perfect. 



sweetrsue said:


> Eggs will discolor just before hatching sometimes. Lets hope that's what it is. They're on
> schedule anyway!


Well there you go! so the first chick should be hatching very soon, woot. :excited:


----------



## Bea

No chicks still, hopefully i'll wake up to some noisy cheeping!


----------



## Renae

Any cheeping this morning?


----------



## Bea

Nope, none.


----------



## Bea

We have a cheeping egg again. Fingers crossed it's the original cheeper and it's going to hatch right on schedule (today/tomorrow).  I'll post a couple of photos of Cookie and Bailee on egg duty in a moment.


----------



## Renae

That's great, what a relief that would be! Got my fingers crossed for you's!


Can't wait to see some photos too.


----------



## Bea

Couple of pics


----------



## Plukie

Awww, what cute photos!! I hope all goes well and the cheeper soon hatches!


----------



## allen

hiickee chickee we want chickee


----------



## ally with fids

ANY BABY yet. its nov 1 here and prob the 2end there! i wanna see how many hatch!


----------



## Bea

Still got a cheeping egg, no babies though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Come on little cheeper you can do it


----------



## sweetrsue

This must be killing you!


----------



## Bea

sweetrsue said:


> This must be killing you!


That would be an understatement!


----------



## Renae

Is the cheeper due to hatch today or was it yesterday? 

Hopefully s/he will come out of the egg today sometime, surely the cheeping is a good sign that you know it's alright, but just not wanting to come out as of yet. What happens if it doesn't hatch today? are you able to help it in anyway? it's definitely in there, what a stubborn baby!


----------



## Bea

Because i didn't number the eggs i have no way of knowing which egg should hatch when, so i can't really assist. I'll just leave all the eggs until past the due date of the last egg and see what hatches.


----------



## kimmikefids

im thinking of u at the moment.....must be hard to be an expectant mother for want of a better phrase....i hope a baby pops out soon so that u aren't as stressed...and poor cooks and bails aren't either!!!


----------



## Bea

I checked and the due dates were/are 2/11, 4/11, 6/11 and 8/11 - so the 2nd has passed but the others all have a chance (i hope). In typical style i don't have school on the 4th or the 6th, and the 8th is a Saturday.  That means that i get to sit around anxiously waiting.

I've heard no cheeping since yesterday morning.


----------



## allen

i would not give up on the first one with my chicks this first hatched 1 day late


----------



## Bea

It has been cheeping since wednesday though, i don't see how it could survive in the shell like that for so long without hatching.


----------



## sweetrsue

Some eggs can hatch as much as 7 days late. Although working at it since Wednesday is a bit much. I'm still keeping a good thought.


----------



## Bea

I just checked in the nest box and noticed pip marks on one egg.  I picked it up gently and with it laying in my hand i could feel it trembling and hear little cheeping!! Come on little chickie!


----------



## sweetrsue

Wooo Hooo!!! come on Chicky!!!


----------



## allen

come on chick you can do it we want to see you


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah :excited: Come on chick get cracken


----------



## Renae

Not long now then, how stressful though!


----------



## Bea

I opened the egg a little more and the chick kicked itself out. It seems to have a little blood coming from it's umbilical cord (if that's even what it's called on a bird) area - is this normal? It doesn't look too bad so i expect it will stop itself extremely soon. Bailee's sat on it and has been cleaning it off.  The little chicky is a young lady as it's eyes are red/plum so it's either a lutino or a cinnamon.


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwww hooray!!!!!!!! congrats!!


----------



## Renae

That's great congrats!

Maybe the blood is normal and if it's being cleaned off and it's not too bad you'd assume it will be okay. I'm sure Sue or someone else will be able to tell you though, how exciting this must be for you Bailee and Cookie. (and of course the rest of the flock) :excited:


----------



## Bea

Bailee's cleaned the bubba off and it looks fairly normal. I guess we'll see how she goes over the next several hours.  I always get anxious waiting for the first feed - even though i know that can last 6-12 hours on the yolk.


----------



## Renae

Bailee is such a great daddy, I'm sure with her parents being the great parents they are she'll be a really healthy chick. 

Sorry I know nothing about breeding, but when is their first feed and what do you mean about it being able to last 6-12 hours on the yolk? I find these things interesting. :lol:


----------



## allen

normally lutinos are red eyes


----------



## Bea

Solace. said:


> Sorry I know nothing about breeding, but when is their first feed and what do you mean about it being able to last 6-12 hours on the yolk? I find these things interesting. :lol:


Before hatching they absorb all the yolk in the egg, this is their nutrition. They can be nourished by this for quite a while after hatching before needing a feed from the parents. 

And Allen, i've had ino budge chicks before and i think this chick is probably cinnamon as the eyes aren't quite that red, but they are very definitely reddish/plum coloured.


----------



## Plukie

Woohoo!!! Granny Bea.......again!!! Fingers crossed that all goes well, I can't wait for the first lot of photos.


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> Woohoo!!! Granny Bea.......again!!! Fingers crossed that all goes well, I can't wait for the first lot of photos.


I'll take some tomorrow. Cookie's sitting now which means i won't see the baby or eggs till morning when Bailee takes over.


----------



## kimmikefids

cant wait to see the pics!!! how exciting for u all...wonder how snickers will take to be a big brother


----------



## Danielle

Aww, congratulations!


----------



## Bea

Chicky is still alive and i *think* fed but it's hard to tell looking down at it. All the fluff hides the crop pretty well. I'll check it once more before i go to bed.


----------



## kimmikefids

crossing everything that all goes as smoothly as possible bea......i bet cookie and bailee are loving being mummy and daddy again.....i bet they are great parents....look forward to updates and pics!!!!


----------



## Bea

Bailee is super attentive to his little girl. I watched him feed her a couple of hours ago.  Cookie is busy sitting on the eggs, but Bailee looks like he's settled down for the night with his daughter tucked into his chest feathers.


----------



## kimmikefids

AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how adorable......must make ir heart melt to see it.....what a good daddy


----------



## Amy1569

That is awesome Bea! Congrats! :clap:

:bday: To baby girl chicky! Can I ask how you can tell it's a girl already? 

I love how the males/dad's get involved...it's rare...even in our 'species'!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats on the new baby! IT'S A GIRL! Do you have any cigars?


----------



## huskymom

how adorable!!!!.....

welcome baby girl!!... can´t wait to see piccies


----------



## atvchick95

congrats 

I know with my Lutino Tiel its eyes are just as red as my albino and lutino Budgies 


but i never knew cinnamon tiels had plum eyes is that just for plain cinnamon? Because i have Cinnamon Pearls and White Face Cinnamon Pearl and i am pretty sure there eyes are dark brown or black i know they're dark though


----------



## sweetrsue

I have a couple with plumb eyes and a few without. I always thought it was the Fallow that had red eyes.


----------



## huskymom

if possible could you take closeup pics of the babies eyes.. lately I´ve found nearly impossible to find a pic of a cinny baby eyes.. I know I´ñve seen one and they look more plumbish than red or black...

later on we can confirm if cinny babies do have plum eyes as the pic I´ve seen before and can´t find now..


----------



## sweetrsue

*Cinnamon eyes*

i have a couple of pictures of Brownie (Cinnamon) when he was just a few days old.






He is either the upper or lower one







The largest is a Gray Brownie is the other one looking up







Here's a close up of brownie less than a week old.


----------



## Bea

I've always found that cinnamon babies start with plum eyes which darken as they get older. It's more noticable in a nest with normal babies.

Little chicky made it through the night! I was woken up by feeding time this morning.


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh that's great! Finally! It must be a huge relief.


----------



## tielfan

Congratulations on your new baby!



> I always thought it was the Fallow that had red eyes.


Yes, fallows are supposed to have red eyes although I've never seen one in real life.

We just had a discussion about cinnamon eye color on a different board, and it appears that there are individual variations. Some "plums" are more red and others are more dark. When my cinnamon chicks were born I didn't notice any difference in their eyes at all, and thought the chicks were normal grey until they started feathering out. I wasn't expecting any cinnamon chicks because I didn't know their Dad was split cinnamon! All the normal grey chicks were born in the first clutch and all the cinnamons were in the second clutch so I couldn't directly compare them to each other. 

Other people reported having cinnamon chicks whose eyes were noticeably red, although I don't think they were as red as lutino eyes. The eyes of my newborn lutino chicks matched their skin color so well that it almost looked like they didn't have eyes.

The plum-colored eyes are supposed to darken when the chicks are about two weeks old, and look like regular dark eyes after that.


----------



## kimmikefids

well i guess we will find out once the little lady feathers!!!! its like with anything in life....once u are sure...something will come along and prove it wrong!! i hope she is doing well today Bea


----------



## Bea

She's been happy, full and wriggly all day.  Hopefully she'll have a little sibling soon.


----------



## Plukie

Awww!!!! That's really great news to wake up to!


----------



## kimmikefids

woohooo how exciting....any pics yet??


----------



## Bea

I did take a photo earlier, but i haven't had a chance to put it on the computer yet. I will get to it though!


----------



## kimmikefids

lol you better!!! take ur time tho....im sure u are busy with it all


----------



## Renae

o0o I can't wait to see the photo! :excited:


----------



## Bea

Was woken up by breakfast time in the nest box again this morning.  Last night she slept snuggled in between Cookie and Bailee who were laying side by side in the nest box. 

Here's some pics from yesterday!








Chicky butt









Hugging her eggy siblings









Feeding time with daddy


----------



## Bea

Look up, you must have posted exactly when i put the pics up!  

And PS: that is too weird that i promised pics at 8:11pm and posted pics at 8:11am...:blink:


----------



## sweetrsue

I had just posted another plea for pics. When I hit the post button there they were. Yea I said "It has been 12 hours since we were promised pics"


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a gorgeous baby girl


----------



## sweetrsue

Keep us posted! they grow up soooo fast!


----------



## huskymom

how cute!!... awwwwwwwwwww.....

I can see what you meant by discoloured eggs now.. I can see the one in the right has like darker splotches ( maybe the baby wanting out) and the one in the back has like a half side dark... like what you see when a fertile egg is candled


----------



## Renae

Aww how cute!


----------



## derek

congrats bea on your little one hope you get many more


----------



## Danielle

She's adorable. Keep going strong, little girl!


----------



## Amy1569

Question: How can you tell that baby is a girl?

I know coloring (but older) is a 'clue'...as is checking the 'vent'...which I assume Bea, you haven't picked that baby up yet...? Or am I wrong? (would be kinda hard to resist!)
So what's the first sign on a newborn of it being a girl?


----------



## sweetrsue

It's the eye color! Red or plumb which makes the baby Cinnamon or Lutino. Which makes the baby a girl. I think it's on page 17


----------



## Kirby

Awwww! CONGRATS you 3!!! (Bea, Bails, Cooks) 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

Amy1569 said:


> which I assume Bea, you haven't picked that baby up yet...? Or am I wrong? (would be kinda hard to resist!)


Chicky-bubba had her first snuggle today, my friend and i both gave her a quick hold.  Her fluff is just way too cute, and her little wings!! *squeals*


----------



## kimmikefids

she is beautiful bea...i cant wait to see her grow.....bailee seems like a wonderful daddy...ty for sharing!!!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Awww So cute!!
Any updates??


----------



## Jade

Hi Bea! Haven't seen you in ages!
Wow, she is so cute, Cookie and Bailee are good parents.

I hope one day when i get my aviary, to breed a clutch or 2, it looks like such fun! I know alot of people who would want a baby tiel aswell hehe.


----------



## Amy1569

Thanks Sue...I must have missed that! But if the eye's are closed?......Transparent lids?
You can tell I'm new to the whole Cockatiel thing 

Bea, how does Bailee and Cookie feel about you holding the chicks? I think you mentioned mama isn't too happy when you are too close to the babes...? Just curious if it's the demeanor of the bird....or are the dads less lenient than the moms? I also assume you are very bonded generally to both...with no babies involved? Does that remain when there are babies? Or kindof put on hold?(per the bird)....and start up again when the babies are bigger?
Just wondering how that works......I've had experience with dogs and puppies.....and know how that goes....so just curious...


----------



## Danielle

There are plenty of overzealous daddies who are far more protective than the mums.

I think it has a lot to do the bond the person has with the bird and how much of a people bird the bird in question is.


----------



## sweetrsue

I love the way you can see their little thumbs when they are that little!


----------



## atvchick95

has any one told Mr. Snickers he's a big brother?? LOL 
Cant wait to see her grow up to be adorably cute like her brother :d


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes the eyelids are thin enough that you can see the difference!


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations on Chicky-Bubba!!

It looks like Bailee and Cookie are doing an excellent jub!

Any more peeping?


----------



## elfhome

More pictures more pictures more picture! We want more pictures!
Oh, and congrads!


----------



## huskymom

any news on new bubs?


----------



## Bea

No new chicky bubba's yet, i haven't actually checked the nest box this morning though. Chicky 1 is doing great, i heard her having brekky this morning and she was complaining about something at another time too. 

Zoe really hates that there's something interesting in the nest box. The other night her and the baby were having a noise competition. The baby would cheep, Zoe would growl, baby cheep, Zoe growl... This was when everyone was supposed to be asleep and they were covered too. Can't wait to see what Zoe thinks when i'm handrearing babies. 



Amy1569 said:


> Bea, how does Bailee and Cookie feel about you holding the chicks? I think you mentioned mama isn't too happy when you are too close to the babes...? Just curious if it's the demeanor of the bird....or are the dads less lenient than the moms? I also assume you are very bonded generally to both...with no babies involved? Does that remain when there are babies? Or kindof put on hold?(per the bird)....and start up again when the babies are bigger?


Bailee and Cookie are both pets before they're breeders, so i am very bonded to both of them and them to me. When they're breeding i have to be mindful that they'll be protective of their nest and eggs, but otherwise both still get time out of the cage (when the other is on the eggs) and both still crave kisses and cuddles from me. 

I observed yesterday that when i alone looked in the nest box Bailee would tweet and look up at me, and Cookie would shoot me a filthy look, but when my friend had a peek they would both fluff up, sway and hiss. So i guess they're actually pretty ok with me peeking, lol.  They don't seem to mind me holding the baby once i get it out, they don't like me getting it out though. Here's a photo from their last time breeding that shows just how much they don't mind me joining in:


----------



## sweetrsue

What a good daddy!


----------



## Amy1569

That is awesome....!

So in order for you to get a baby out....(you said they don't care for you doing that)..do you have to wait until they are out of the nest box? (if they do that while they are that young..I know you said they take turns...)or a matter of a light 'shooing' away to pick up the baby?


----------



## Renae

Hpefully she'll have some siblings soon.  When's the next due to hatch?


----------



## huskymom

I think she said the second had passed.. if baby hatched onthe 3rd... there should´ve been one on the 5th and another one tomorrow??... so the 5th passed... am I right?... or can it still make it... and the 7th is next??... I´m not sure if this works just as eggs being layed...

hoping for more siblings.... or is this going to be a one girly clutch only.. hmm...


----------



## Bea

Amy1569 said:


> That is awesome....!
> 
> So in order for you to get a baby out....(you said they don't care for you doing that)..do you have to wait until they are out of the nest box? (if they do that while they are that young..I know you said they take turns...)or a matter of a light 'shooing' away to pick up the baby?


I wait till Bailee's on duty then tap on the lid, he comes out of the nest box then. Silly boy. 

The eggs were due on the 2nd, 4th, 6th and 8th of November. So the first egg was a dud, the second is the one that is thriving in the nest box (i think if i hadn't of interfered she'd have hatched on the due date), the third has now passed and we're waiting on the fourth which is due tomorrow.


----------



## kimmikefids

i'm crossing my fingers for u Bea!!!


----------



## Amy1569

Nature sure is something isnt it?
What makes 1 egg hatch ...and 2 others not? Does that 3rd one still have a chance? How far past the 'due date' can an egg go that it would still be viable? I'm assuming not long....and you said there hasn't been any chirping that you've heard...so that's not a good sign I assume.....

Best of luck to baby number 4!! Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## allen

don,t forget bea cookie is still a young mom so she is fairly new to this ater all this is her 2nd time


----------



## Amy1569

Oh speaking of hatching..I just noticed _my_ status....I'm hatching!! lol


----------



## sweetrsue

Aren't you cute Amy!...Come on now...You can do it!


----------



## huskymom

when Jack/Maui had eggs... you know two looked like your discoloured one... one had a mush (you have seen those pics) and other one had a dead baby....

sad but I think egg one and 3 might have been like that.... let´s cross fingers for number 4


----------



## Amy1569

Peep...Peep...

 Thanks sue!


----------



## Bea

Curiousity along with the lack of any cheeping or pip marks got the best of me and i opened the three remaining eggs. They were all dead in shell but they looked fully developed so i'm not entirely sure what happened. What i might do is let Cookie and Bailee double clutch (seeing as i'll be handraising this bub for them), and if we have another failed clutch it'll be apparent that Cookie and Bailee aren't good breeders.

Here's a link to a pic of the three D.I.S. bubs, if anyone was interested to see.
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r78/birdybea/Tiels Breeding Pics/November82008-disbabies.jpg


----------



## Danielle

I'm sorry that they didn't make it. Do you think that means the little girl was the one doing all the cheeping before she hatched?


----------



## sweetrsue

It could just be the lack of experience. Many birds do better with time. I had a pair that hatched no babies out the first 2 X they tried but the 3rd time was a charm...they hatched all 5.


----------



## Bea

Rouille said:


> I'm sorry that they didn't make it. Do you think that means the little girl was the one doing all the cheeping before she hatched?


No, i would say that at least one of the other babies gave hatching a good try before dying in the shell.


----------



## atvchick95

aww Sorry bea

my one pair Jack and Jill only had one baby make it (this was their 1st time breeding for me I'm not sure if they bred for any one else though ) and they laid 5 eggs the 1st time, their little one was born the rest were all dead in the shell 2nd round all were dead in the shell but one, it was just liquid 

I've only had one pair out of my 5 Pairs (one pair is 2 different hen same male) have all their eggs hatch both clutches 

the rest were either liquid or dead in the shell of what didn't hatch


----------



## Bea

I think next time i'll also number the eggs so that if need be i can help them out.


----------



## sweetrsue

That picture was very sad. How awful. They'll do better next time,


----------



## Renae

So sorry to hear about the other 3 Bea.  It's awful when things like that happen.

But I'm sure Snickers will love having a baby sister.


----------



## kimmikefids

its sad about the 3 babies but how lovely one made it!! that picture is sad tho....but i guess the old cliche some things arent meant to be comes into play here....at least you can raise and love this little lady...hugs to u all and i will cross my fingers for u if u decide to double-clutch


----------



## Bea

Solace. said:


> But I'm sure Snickers will love having a baby sister.


Oh he does!! I have never seen him react quite the way he did when i showed him his little sister yesterday. He ran over the the side of the cage and started making happy gurgling sounds!!


----------



## sweetrsue

That's great! It can be touchy introducing babies to the rest of the family. Sounds like it's going to be smooth.


----------



## tielfan

I'm sorry that you lost the three unhatched chicks. It's very sad.



> What i might do is let Cookie and Bailee double clutch


I don't want to sound like a nag and of course you're perfectly free to ignore me, but if I were you I'd wait a while before letting them have another clutch. If I remember correctly, Cookie has already laid something like 10 or 12 eggs this year, plus had a bacterial infection and a life-threatening accident. Two clutches max in a 12-month period is the standard recommendation and she's already done that.

You'll probably never know why three of the chicks in this clutch didn't make it, but here are a couple of possibilities. One is that the bacteria that caused so much trouble last time are still in the household environment and are causing problems again. The other is that Cookie was still physically depleted from her accident even though she was acting fine, and didn't have the inner reserves to produce really strong chicks. Your chances of having a really good result will probably be greater if Cookie gets a nice long rest period before you let her indulge her breeding urge again!


----------



## Bea

I'll keep all that in mind before deciding what to do. 

As of now my cleavage has a new occupant. When i woke up this morning (at about 10am) i realised that both Cookie and Bailee were partying outside the nest box. Now, at 11:33am, Cookie and Bailee are STILL both outside of the nest box and when i checked the little bubba was quite cold.  She's in my bra until the heat pad warms up and i can put her on that. She's fairly empty too, but i know they were feeding her this morning. I don't especially want to hand rear her from this young but i don't know what else to do if Cookie and Bailee won't sit with her. This would probably not be such a problem if she had siblings.


----------



## allen

well my breeder did the same with a chick that was cold as well


----------



## Bea

Well it's quite a useful storage place in an emergency.  Chicky seems quite happy too. Cookie and Bailee are just running around begging to come out for cuddles. Naughty tiels. Hopefully i can raise the little chicky ok, i've never handreared 100% before, only ever top up feeds when necessary.


----------



## allen

don,t forget to read mine and atvchicks95 sticky on *How to be prepared for hand raising babies*


----------



## kimmikefids

good luck with the bra insert im sure u will do a fantastic job....silly cookie and bailee...they're lucky they are super cute!!!


----------



## Bea

I threw some fake eggs in the nest box and put the baby back too and Bailee promptly went "ooooh, eggs, better sit on those!! Oh look, a baby too, i'll feed it!". I didn't think that Cookie and Bailee would miss their duds with a baby to focus on, but i guess its the eggs that keep them in there.


----------



## kimmikefids

lol funny little tiels....im glad they are taking care of business again


----------



## sweetrsue

That's good news Bea!


----------



## Bea

I have possibly spoke too soon, both stupid heads are out of the nest and running around playing.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh man....i hope they sort it out!!


----------



## Danielle

It's amazing what a handy storage place cleavage is - when my ship rat Hyde gets cold he lets me know by going there to nap. Harley loves sitting there too, it's apparently quite the place to be!

I hope they get over their giddiness and settle down again. Bailee's always been such a super daddy, I can't see him abandoning his little girl now. It's great that Snickers is so into be a big brother!


----------



## sweetrsue

Maybe you could rig up the heating pad on the underside of the box somehow just to provide the baby with extra warmth. If they are still feeding him he just needs to keep warm.


----------



## Bea

I thought of that but i can't think how to do it. Sticky tape hardly seems like a good choice to stick onto something quite hot...


----------



## Danielle

What about duct tape or electrical tape? I'm not sure if it's safer, but I imagine duct tape must be able to withstand quite a lot considering its uses.


----------



## allen

if you have a cabinet or char that fits just snuggly under the box so the heating pad sits against the box that should work


----------



## tielfan

> I thought of that but i can't think how to do it.


Could you tie it on with a piece of string or a bungee cord or something? That would be easily removable when you wanted to look in the nest. You'd just have to be sure that the adult birds wouldn't get tangled in it when they're out of the cage.


----------



## sweetrsue

I would think bungee cord would work too!


----------



## Bea

I used duct tape. I wasn't going to do it but i had a funeral to go to this morning and Cookie and Bailee were being butt heads and wouldn't sit with the baby, i had to rig it up real quick. All seems to be going well.

Little Chicky opened one of her eyes this morning. I imagine the other will soon follow suit.


----------



## sweetrsue

Sounds good!... except for that funeral thing. Sorry.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Aww I love it when they first open there eyes!!!
Your forgetting something...LOL pictures!! I looked through and I cant find any!!??


----------



## tielfan

> Little Chicky opened one of her eyes this morning.


How sweet! So I'm guessing that she's about a week old at this point or maybe a little more? That might be the reason Cookie and Bailee have stopped sitting with her. Buster and Shodu stopped sitting in the nest when the oldest chicks were about a week old. In the wild the parents would have to start spending a lot more time finding food at this point so this is natural, and if there are multiple chicks in the nest they'll keep each other warm.


----------



## Renae

How cute she opened an eye. Photos are a must whenever you can get some.


----------



## Bea

I've got a photo on the camera.  I haven't been very snap-happy lately. I'll try to do better. Chicky is one week old today.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

LOL Normally your the picture QUEEN!!


----------



## huskymom

so sad...

I had this thought of now an only girl clutch.. but so sad it came true 

maybe they are one baby at a time parents... let´s hope next time (whenever that is) they give you multiple grandfids....


did you just crack them or did you take the chicks out of the shell.. I ask because of copmarision reasons witht he one I had.. ..


----------



## Bea

I just opened them as much as you saw in the pic, i didn't take the chicks out of the shell.


----------



## huskymom

are you keeping chicky?.... any names??


----------



## Bea

I don't intend to keep chicky, so i haven't named her. I tend to call her Chicken a lot though. She's opened both her eyes now and her little cinnamon crest is poking through.  I'll upload some photos over the weekend.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Yay!!
Aww I bet you, That you will keep her!!


----------



## Bea

Hehe, i doubt it. The 8 brats i have indoors at the moment keep me plenty busy.  While it would be nice to keep them all, it's been my intention from when i first put the nest box up to sell any babies that hatch this time round.


----------



## Renae

Can't wait to see photos!  Shame you aren't keeping her. 

Edit: Oh you posted right after, lol. Nevermind.


----------



## huskymom

aww... come on.... keep the only baby girl.... you know you want to..  you can sell future babies


----------



## Bea

As it's turned out Cookie appears to have come down with that bacterial infection she had last time. I'm taking her and Bailee to the vet this morning to confirm that, but she's guzzling water and doing projectile poops, not to mention she stinks (esp. her breath). She's lost some weight too, despite acting exactly like her usual self. Bailee has slightly runny poops and has lost a few grams and he doesn't smell, but he's coming along too because he's probably got the same thing. 

Chicky is nice and full with the heat pad on the side of the nest box, she doesn't get sat with during the day anymore so she'll be right for the hour or so we're all gone. She's so funny, and friendlier than Snickers was. She loves having her crest stroked and she doesn't hiss just at the sight of people. Mum thinks i'm keeping her, you all think i'm keeping her, i still maintain i'm not, lol. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## huskymom

if mom think you are keeping her and we think you are keeping her.. just go witht he flow... keep her!! I think it´s time for a name search...  

hopefully whatever´s causing Cookie the smell and projectile poops... clears out and hopeufully Bailee doesn´t gets it, and if he has already... let them get out of it soon and back to normal


----------



## sweetrsue

I hope the baby doesn't get it too. Bad time in life to lose weight! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bea

They've got a bacterial infection - gram negative bacilli, lol. I looked at the bacteria under the microscope. They're on Baytril for a week, that'll treat Chicky too. Cookie was also tested for diabetes because of her water guzzling when this infection pops up, but she tested negative which is good.

The best thing to come out of this was that the vet and i got talking and he suggested i send my resume in because they're often looking for workers and i expressed interest in birds (and dazzled him with my understanding of what he was looking for too). Doesn't mean i'll get a job, but i'm definitely going to apply. It's a fair drive to get there but it's what i'm really interested in so it's worth it. I found out that he and one of my teachers are friends, so i know who i'm asking to be a reference.


----------



## kimmikefids

well im glad its not the worse possible scenario...im sure they will be back to normal soon...and thats awesome about the potential work....gotta be in it to win it and hopefully the ur teacher may be a foot in the door!!! good luck with it!!


----------



## tielfan

> They've got a bacterial infection - gram negative bacilli, lol


I hope they get better soon!

I'm just guessing (as usual) but since this happened before it seems likely that this is some kind of bacteria that's always in the environment and only flares up and becomes a problem when the birds are under stress (like breeding). It may be the reason for the low hatch rate.

You might want to ask the vet if there's anything you can do in advance to head off the problem before it starts next time you want to breed them. Example: maybe adding a few drops of apple cider vinegar to their water a couple times a week would help maintain a healthy internal balance? Or maybe probiotics like Benebac? 

Eucalyptus leaf is said to have antibacterial properties and it's part of cockatiels' natural diet, and since you're in Oz you can probably get it without too much trouble. Maybe giving them some to chew on regularly would help. I give my tiels euc leaf about once a week and they enjoy it a lot!


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh that's perfect for you Bea. So glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## Bea

They've been a long time coming, lol, but here they are!! Photos of the little Chicken.








Taken in between mouthfuls at dinner time









Daaaaaddd!! I want more!! 

And these two were taken this morning:


----------



## sweetrsue

Little Chicken would be a perfect name for Little Chicken!


----------



## Cannuck2007

sweetrsue said:


> Little Chicken would be a perfect name for Little Chicken!


I second that! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## kimmikefids

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww u take such fantastic pics Bea...she is so adorable....


----------



## tstmard

What a adorable baby.


----------



## huskymom

yay!!... Little Chicken has a name ...

where have you been with all baby pics...share....  she´s soo cute....


----------



## Bea

You've seen all the baby pics i've taken, i've been shocking this time around. :blush: 

I just hand fed the baby, she took about 7ml which is more than i was expecting but she was just sooo eager. When she started jumping around and bobbing her head up and down at super speed it started getting hard to aim the syringe. :lol: I've tried her with a bent spoon a couple of times and she would eat off it but not well, definitely nothing like this. Plus this way i can keep the food warm while i'm giving her a rest between mouthfuls. Just pop it in a mug of hot water. I only fed her this morning cause Cookie and Bailee weren't feeding her despite her yelling. Neither of them slept in the nest box last night which is unusual.


----------



## huskymom

poor babies... they must not feel too well... or maybe they want YOU to raise her so you can´t let her go


----------



## tielfan

It looks like your baby is really thriving! The bacterial problem doesn't seem to have bothered her and that's great. 

I don't know why Cookie and Bailee aren't feeding her and I hope they're feeling well. But as for not sleeping in the nestbox, maybe they think she's a big girl now and it's OK for her to sleep by herself. Shodu stopped sleeping in the nestbox when the chicks were about a week old and instead stood guard outside the door all night. Buster didn't have the option of sleeping in the nestbox because he made a nuisance of himself deciding that it was HIS turn in the middle of the night, so I made him sleep in a different cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

She is gorgeous  I can't see how you could not keep her  I hope Cookie and Bailee get better soon. I have been keeping tabs on your thread on my cell phone at work, so get snaping so I can show some more people how cute tiels are


----------



## Bea

Dads got some nice photos on his new DSLR, i'll post them when he loads them on his computer.


----------



## Bea

Here's a few new pics of little Chicken. She's even cuter today, i'll get some new photos later.



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And this is her feeling fat and content 









I was looking at her cheek pinnies which are just coming through, and there is (as yet) no orange whatsoever. I'll be keeping my eye on that, how exciting if she's a yellowcheek or pastelface.


----------



## Serenity

Aww, how precious.  *squees*


----------



## sweetrsue

She's so cute! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Aww she is so cuite bea!!
Keep the picts flowing!!


----------



## kimmikefids

aww she is adorable...looks like a little plucked chicken!!! its amazing to see how much she has grown!!


----------



## Amy1569

Ok. I am an animal lover. Better yet...a baby animal lover. Nothing more sweet than that. However....I may be the only one (that i've read or seen) that has to admit....a featherless, beady eyed baby bird is really not that cute. (no offense) 
Ok Hey...Easy now....before you shoot me...or yell at me .....I will reiterate ...that there is nothing SWEETER...or more innocent than a baby animal..and baby birds are so helpless and .....sweet. Cute because it's a baby..? Yes...Cute like a baby kitten or puppy? No. 
Please....anyone want to agree with me..? 

I'll feel different if I have some of my own one day, won't I?




>.< (scared to death I'm gonna get hammered by opposite responses!!) LOL


A plucked chicken is adorable? ...


----------



## sweetrsue

I have the "So ugly it's cute" kind of attitude. They look like little dinosaurs to me at this age.


----------



## Amy1569

Yes! Ok..I will definitely agree with that.


----------



## Bea

Amy1569 said:


> OHowever....I may be the only one (that i've read or seen) that has to admit....a featherless, beady eyed baby bird is really not that cute. (no offense)


Not that cute eh?? I beg to differ...








Who're you calling not that cute?




























And one of the little Chicken meeting the furry family









I think she looks like she's going to be pearl, but i've never had a pearl baby before so i don't know what they look like before they feather out.


----------



## sweetrsue

YES!! It looks like a Pearl!! Still no trace of cheek patches huh?






Cinnamon Pearl. About the same age?


----------



## Bea

Her cheek patches are either very pale or very yellow, she's certainly revealing some interesting facts about Cookie and Bailee's genetics!  I have to say the more i cuddle her the more attached i'm getting. :blush: She may be staying yet. She's a real little sweetie. I got her out for a snuggle this morning and she got so excited and started chasing my fingers for food.


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh! I hope you keep her she looks like she's going to be a real beauty as well as a sweetie. I can hardly wait to watch her feather out!


----------



## Serenity

Amy1569 said:


> However....I may be the only one (that i've read or seen) that has to admit....a featherless, beady eyed baby bird is really not that cute. (no offense)


To be honest, I didn't really think much of baby birds when I first got my budgies and joined TalkBudgies and saw pictures... but they start to grow on you.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh Bea she is adorable!!! wow a cinnamon pearl pastelface would be awesome!!! every time i look at little mikey i fall even more for the pastelface....it is so subtle and beautiful...even if she isn't...im totally jealous that she is likely a cinnamon pearl!!! i think they are beautiful....and she sure is beautiful.....


----------



## bigmikey36

what a pretty little bit you got there bea you have GOT to keep her
Mikey


----------



## Renae

Oh I really do hope you end up keeping her, she's absolutely adorable I don't know how anyone could think they're NOT cute, just look at her.


----------



## Bea

Is it just me or are their feet the first body part to reach adult size?  Looking at those photos her feet are ridiculously out of proportion to the rest of her.


----------



## Plukie

She is a little cutie! How you could even think of selling her or giving her away is beyond me. I would just have a houseful of tiels if my two ever bred. LOL!! I have this feeling that Little Chicken will be staying firmly put in the Bea household!


----------



## bigmikey36

keep the chicken....keep the chicken....keep the chicken!!!!!
Mikey


----------



## Cannuck2007

bigmikey36 said:


> keep the chicken....keep the chicken....keep the chicken!!!!!
> Mikey


I second that! Or as the case may be 5th that? Lol! You have to keep her Bea, she loves you! You can tell it would break her heart if you gave her away! 

Yes I am a sap!


----------



## sweetrsue

I agree completely about their feet I posted this pic in the gallery. I named it Bigfoot found. She was only 14 days old and way behind her brothers and sisters.


----------



## huskymom

I too was thinking.. she didn´t looke ino no more... she started looking more like a cinny... and those pins sure made me think cinny pearl... yay!!!... so Bailee is also split pearl?.. let´s hope so...

AND..... those cheeks... hmm.... could it be like with Snikers.. because of the split WF gene or maybe Bailee is also split to something else... hmmm... very interesting... and lovely pics!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

If it were the Whiteface gene there wouldn't be any yellow on Little Chicken. It must be either pastel or yellow cheek. Wooo hooo. How pretty she will be!


----------



## Bea

huskymom said:


> I too was thinking.. she didn´t looke ino no more... she started looking more like a cinny... and those pins sure made me think cinny pearl... yay!!!... so Bailee is also split pearl?.. let´s hope so...


Cinny was my first guess right from the start cause the eyes weren't bright red like an ino. Those cheekies are definitely coming in pale so Bailee must be split for pastelface or something. If he is then split pastelface x whiteface = some pastelface so that would make some sense. I don't know how yellowcheek works...


----------



## sweetrsue

Yellowcheek is sex linked so if that's what she turns out to be you have a real genetic pool swimming around in that little man Bailee. Lets hope it isn't the shallow end!


----------



## huskymom

sweetrsue said:


> If it were the Whiteface gene there wouldn't be any yellow on Little Chicken. It must be either pastel or yellow cheek. Wooo hooo. How pretty she will be!


actually when Snickers cheek got us all wondering I found a site that said that pastelface and whiteface ocupy the same gene spot... so lighter cheeks might be because one of the parents passed the wf gene and the other was filled by the pastelface...

don´t remember the exact words... but let´s say you need two genes of wf to get wf... so if one is wf and other pf you get normal but with lighter cheeks...


----------



## Kirby

What a gorgeous bub! Im soooooooooo jelous!

Yeah, remember when we thought Snickers was a pastelface...? I dont think he is, but he just has a dirty face which dilutes the cheeks. But this lil girlie, I am not sure! I will look at old pics of Disney. she was a cinny pearl, and I dont think her cheeks were too bright either...

Kirbs


----------



## Kirby

edit - nope, Dizzy's cheeks were BRIGHT orange, and she was a DNA and proven hen.


----------



## kimmikefids

hoorah!!! i wont say a word but i know i would find it very hard to give up that little girl....she has everything i would currently love in the one bird!!!


----------



## Bea

Her cheeks are looking more orange today, i guess we have to wait and see for a couple more days.


----------



## kimmikefids

she'll keep us guessing!!! a girl's perogative!!!


----------



## huskymom

and where are the pics??.. .... we want daily updates .... can´t wait to see her... and more and more and more...


----------



## Bea

Definitely not a pastelface, her cheeks are especially orange now that they've come through more! 

Here's are some more photos of the little Chick-Chick-Chicken (i say that to her in a sing-song voice frequently, it makes her hiss, lol)!








Standing up like a big girl after being spoon fed.









Snuggling into her teddy for an after-lunch nap









Her new bedroom

Quick question: how many feeds per day does a 2.5wk baby need? I'm thinking 5? One in the morning, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner and before bed time?









The grown ups cage, i put the two tiel cages back together as one big cage today seeing as i've taken Chicken out and the nest box is down. All the tiels seem happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Renae

Omg isn't it funny when they hiss, I remember Theo hissed at me all the time and it was the cutest thing! :lol:

A 'tiel breeder I know gave me a list of the feedings for bubs, and although I didn't have mine at 2 weeks she put on the list 5 feedings and then at 3 weeks 4 feedings and so on. But it might be different to what other people give theirs. 

I love her new bedroom and all the tiels must love being back together. She's so sweet looking, god bless her.  It's got me wondering what she's gonna be. I guess all you can do is wait and see though.


----------



## allen

5 feedings till they are 3 weeks then 4 a day 
breakfast lunch dinner bedtime


----------



## bigmikey36

so are you keep keep keeping the chick chick chicken??? enquiring minds want to know!!!!

Mikey


----------



## Bea

bigmikey36 said:


> so are you keep keep keeping the chick chick chicken??? enquiring minds want to know!!!!
> 
> Mikey


Probably, lol.  I refuse to commit one way or the other.


----------



## sweetrsue

She Is absolutely darling. I think the cheek patches just look more muted on a Cinnamon baby.


----------



## kimmikefids

aaaaawwwwwww she looks so beautiful....he cheeks do look very orange...she just likes keep us on tenderhooks till the last minute!!! now the fun stuff....feeding feeding feeding and cuddles


----------



## Bea

I've given her an afternoon feed and a dinner feed so far, she's sooooo easy to feed. And she gets majorly impatient while i'm waiting for her food to cool down.  She was scrambling over my hands desperately trying to get to the little cup with her spoon and food, screaming her little head off with her beak wide open.


----------



## kimmikefids

lol aww how cute!!! u will have to make a video...tho i dont know if i could cope with that extent of cuteness....i seem to already be succumbing to all the babies here....i think its got mikey worried!!!


----------



## huskymom

how cute!!.... I would like to see that video too!!...

I think she´ll be staying... we know how you decide things ...YAY!!!

I also think she might turn out a cinny pearl... or am I just seeing things... I don´t know but I think I do see pearly pins....

my Maui is a cinny pied (female) and has very very bright cheek patches... Jack is a pied and has a lil more faint color than hers


----------



## Sophia

So cute, ! I just couldn't resist keeping him/her if I was you, I know I'm not meant to be encouraging you but babies are just too cute!.  S/he looks like they are doing well, can't wait for more pics !


----------



## Bea

I'll get dad to take a video of feeding time today.


----------



## kimmikefids

woohoo!!! ty Bea ur the best!!


----------



## Bea

I was just talking to mum and telling her how little Chicken sleeps snuggled up on her teddy bears lap, and how she cries and is cute. And then mum wails "ohhh, how are you going to sell her?? I've fallen in love with her, i love her name and how she sleeps on a teddy!! I think you need to stop breeding birds inside, i get attached!" :lol: Mum then referred to little Chicken as her granddaughter. I'm highly amused, because when i first set up the nest box mum was completely determined that there would be no more birds in the house.


----------



## sweetrsue

Sounds like Mom gets attached too! That's great tho. Glad to hear your keeping the Chicken. Little Chicken, Chicken Little.


----------



## Renae

Haha that's a good sign, YAY!  

It'll be so good to see her grow into such a pretty and healthy 'tiel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

She is just getting cuter and cuter  Sounds like you will be keeping her


----------



## bigmikey36

ha ha i knew the keep the chicken vibes would work!!!
Mikey

i used the same chant on kim and now she's stuck with me muah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Plukie

LOL!!!! I just knew Little Chicken wouldn't be going anywhere! It will be good to see a video


----------



## Amy1569

Ok..I have to admit...that one of her snuggled up close to that Teddy bear is absolutely adorable.....:yes:

Sweet little thing...


----------



## Plukie

Saw little Chicken and immediately thought of this character that used to be in a soap called Emmerdale Farm....










Obviously the one on the right, "Amos Brierly"


----------



## huskymom

yay!!.. we knew it!!.. haha...

but we also are gonn be needing pics of Little Chicken..  ...


----------



## Bea

I'm just getting some photos and the video off the camera now.  Little Chicken is feathering up beautifully. She's definitely related to Snickers though, lol. *hiss hiss hiss*

Here are the photos, i think i took them two days ago.



























*edit* Here's the link to the video, this was the last feed at about 10:30pm last night. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVfqQq0ps3A


----------



## kimmikefids

wow look at those pearly feathers!!! she is so beautiful...and ty for the video!!! that is the cutest thing ever!!!! what a sweet little hungry girl!!! reminds me of when Angel made that noise....ty for sharing....i smiled and giggled all the way through it!!


----------



## Plukie

Awwww what a little cutie she is, no wonder you want to keep her!


----------



## Renae

Love the video, very cute. (and the photos)


----------



## sweetrsue

I had to watch the video twice. You'd think I got enough of that huh? That crest of hers is sooo cute!


----------



## Bea

I have a question, during the day Little Chicken begs insanely even if she seems quite full. I'm feeding her 4 times during the day and a top up before bed, and i'm not sticking to a strict schedule but rather going by when she's getting empty and/or begging madly. It is ok to feed her even with a partially filled crop during the day isn't it? By morning she's usually entirely/mostly empty depending on how late her last feed was the night before.


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes it is! You just need to make sure the crop empties once in a 24 hour period. It usually does overnight so go with your instincts and feed her when she seems to want it.


----------



## Bea

New pics!! 

This first one was taken a couple of nights ago...









And these were taken this morning, i was surprised at how feathery she was this morning!


----------



## sweetrsue

She's such a doll! I love that 3rd pic where she's giving you the eye! So cute.


----------



## birdieness

Awww sooo beautiful! gonn have to steal her!


----------



## kimmikefids

omg...i think u have a cinnamon pearl Bea!!!  im glad to see we were all right...she is getting more beautiful everyday....i love that 3rd pic too....what a little attitude she has....it must be so cute!!!


----------



## Renae

She's getting them feathers quick isn't she - bless her she is too cute.


----------



## Bea

Little Chicken is now a Big Chicken. She's tipping the scales at 108g which is much more than Snickers was at 22 days old, but more importantly she's sitting on my finger checking out the forums with me right now. I think i'll pop a little perch in her tank so she can experiment and practice perching if she wants. She's such a crack up, she has a real attitude and isn't shy to yell when she wants something.


----------



## kimmikefids

its just amazing how fast they change from little fluff balls to feathered...although ruffled....baby birds!!! thats so exciting she is practicing perching.....she sounds like a character....good on her....a girl should know what she wants and how to get it!


----------



## Amy1569

I can't believe how fast they grow...I LOVE her coloring....cinnamon pied you say?
Absolutely beautiful....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

No wonder she is a big chicken now, look at her eat


----------



## sweetrsue

That is a very respectable weight! What a good Mommy you are!


----------



## Bea

Little Chicken's appetite seems to have decreased which is a pain in the butt because she needs more feeds at more frequent intervals.


----------



## kimmikefids

see she knows u have more time for her now lol


----------



## sweetrsue

She must be getting ready to fly!


----------



## Bea

But she's only 3.5 weeks old!! I feel like i'm force feeding her a bit, she takes a few guzzles of food, but then she just sits there and swallows if i manage to get a beakful of food in her mouth.


----------



## sweetrsue

she could be an early bird. 3.5 weeks is not really too early for them to start thinking about flying. They always cut down on their food intake when the get to that stage. She's almost fully feathered now and wants to stretch her wings. You sound like me. I hate this stage when they slow down on eating. I too feed more often when they start doing that.


----------



## huskymom

as much as I love the reading updates... I would love to see pic updates ... hehe.... I´ve missed Lil Chicken... she sure has grown a LOT... and you did spoiled us with Snickers pics that now we lack from Lil Chicken .... .p


----------



## tielfan

> 3.5 weeks is not really too early for them to start thinking about flying


True! Most of my chicks fledged at 3 1/2 weeks, although there were a couple of slowpokes who needed a full four weeks to get out of the nest.


----------



## Renae

The best thing is seeing them try to fly for the first time, HAHA. Oh gosh, it's so darn cute. 

I had mine flying at 4 and a half weeks, if they start at 3.5/3 and a half mine must have been a bit slow.. or not ready.


----------



## Bea

Little Chicken ate better from a syringe today, i think it's easier with her eating slowly because i can keep the food warm easier by putting it in a cup of boiling water. Off the spoon the food was going cold while she fussed around and then she wouldn't want it anyway.  

I'll see what i can do about some photos today, she's pretty much fully feathered, she flaps her wings a lot and she can even do "step ups", lol. My friend Sarah was playing with her yesterday and was making her go from finger to finger on the bed. LC face planted a few times but she was getting the hang of it, and making happy chirruping sounds. :lol:


----------



## Bea

New pics, as promised! 








What?









So what's that thing you're pointing at me?









Oh wow, it takes my picture?? I better pose like a big bird then!









Sitting on her little perch, i put her there though, she can't get on it herself yet.









And LC's bedroom! I think i'll upgrade her to a spare cage pretty soon. She seems to only snuggle above the heat pad at night, so once she's perching i think she'd have more fun in a cage.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh wow she is growing up so fast!!! she is beautiful....its great to see her thriving


----------



## sweetrsue

She is turning out to be such a beautiful little Chicken!


----------



## Renae

AWW look at her. She'll be a big girl soon. 

She reminds me a lot of Theo in that first photo, maybe it's just the color bar her (Theo) not being a pearl. She's so precious though, Cookie done such a good job!


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness! She has grown so fast! She's a pretty little girl Bea, so glad you are keeping her, it would have been heartbreaking to give her away.


----------



## huskymom

I cannot believe that´s Lil Chicken..  ... so big... awwwww.....

thank you for the piccies.... have you taken any family portraits  you know...mom, dad, bro and baby... *hint hint*


----------



## hevmort

*Awww, she looks really lovely Bea, u must be very proud of her?*


----------



## tielfan

Solace. said:


> I had mine flying at 4 and a half weeks, if they start at 3.5/3 and a half mine must have been a bit slow.. or not ready.


Your chicks are fine, four to five weeks is the norm. Some go as early as three weeks though. I get the impression that it has a lot to do with how quickly their feathers come in. Once they have the wing feathers and most of the body feathers, it's time to GO!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

She is looking great  I think you should take a family portrait as well.


----------



## Bea

huskymom said:


> thank you for the piccies.... have you taken any family portraits  you know...mom, dad, bro and baby... *hint hint*


Cookie hates LC, she hisses anytime i try to put her near. Bailee likes to hang out with his daughter though. I don't know about Snicky, he hasn't been all that interested in LC since she started looking like a tiel.


----------



## Kirby

Shes definately one of the cutest cinny pearls in my books!  Her and Disney look(looked) ver similar *melt*

Kirby


----------



## Bea

LC can perch unassisted now!! I walked into my room to find her sitting on her little dowel perch in her tank.


----------



## sweetrsue

What a big girl!


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwwww what a clever girl!!


----------



## Bea

Just a couple of photos that dad took this morning! 









And LC trying to eat my eyeball


----------



## Renae

Beautiful photos!  

LOL my 3 babies have an obsession with hair, and plucking eyelashes.


----------



## kimmikefids

aww she is looking so grown up.....thats a lovely photo of both of u too!! angel is an eyebrow preener....he tries to get my eyelashes but the glasses stop him much to his disgust


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Nice photos  She is getting so big.


----------



## allen

awww she is just gorgious bea


----------



## sweetrsue

Absolutely Beautiful. She doesn't look like a LITTLE Chicken anymore!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

sweetrsue said:


> Absolutely Beautiful. She doesn't look like a LITTLE Chicken anymore!


Ditto

SO cute!! Aww Cinny pearl....Baille surprises you dosnt he?!


----------



## Bea

sweetrsue said:


> Absolutely Beautiful. She doesn't look like a LITTLE Chicken anymore!


She's really not anymore, so she goes by LC which comes out as Elsie.


----------



## sweetrsue

That's very cute and carries a little bit of double meaning! I always like that.


----------



## huskymom

Awww... what a gorgeous couple of pretty ladies.... ... you both look so cute!!

how come Cookie hates LC?.. because she´s a she too, she takes atention from Daddy or because you took her out and now she sees her as a female threat...(I mean in not recognizing her as once her own)....

is there a way you can take Bailee and LC together and Snikers and Cookie next to Bailee so LC is in the other far end..... *making puppy eyes*


----------



## Bea

A few new pics of LC!








She got a new bedroom yesterday! There's still a heat pad on one half of the floor (with her teddy) and that's where she slept last night.









Big girl!









Looking pretty









Siblings, and....









Woah, look at all these guys mum!! 









You mean they're my family?? Weird.


----------



## Renae

She looks happy in her new bedroom, she'll be able to go in with the others soon won't she? 

I also LOVE her coloring, it's so pretty, and Snickers is so big, omg! 

Actually with that said about Snickers, the photo with him and LC the expression on his face is funny.. "AND THIS IS WHO MUM?!" they are such a cute little family!


----------



## sweetrsue

She's such a big girl now! Oh my! Look at the chest on that one!


----------



## Bea

Solace. said:


> She looks happy in her new bedroom, she'll be able to go in with the others soon won't she?


She'll have to be a good little climber before i put her in the big cage, otherwise she would be pretty stuck.  But i imagine over the next couple of weeks she'll be ready for the big cage.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh i love the family portraits!!! she does look like she's saying woah who are all these birds?? ty for sharing...i love the back pic too what pretty pearling...she sure is a beauty like her mum!!


----------



## bigmikey36

Great pics Bea thank you so much. She is doing so well and has beautiful markings.
Mikey


----------



## huskymom

YAY!!!... more pics... and family pics!!... they are so lovely... what a variety among them... but all as cute as the other....

I still remember when they were just an egg.... awwww....


----------



## Bea

LC's had a few little flights now, her first was last night when she flew from my friends finger to her nose.  She doesn't get far but she's definitely flying.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I love her colour it's so light. Whats wrong with Cookie she won't turn around and look at LC


----------



## Bea

Haven't updated in what feels like a while!  No new pics, but LC can go with just 3 feeds a day now (though i still give her 4 unless something throws the schedule out). Seeing as i'm so late home from work she was just about doing back flips with excitement (or perhaps hunger?) when i walked into my room. I'll feed her in a minute. She's really fussy about food now that she's eating a bit on her own. She's having some success cracking seed and she loves veggies! When i'm feeding her she lets me know that she's done by flying onto my head, that usually has the result of her dribbled food ending up in my hair.  I'll try and get some new photos of her to post!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

YAY PICTS!!!
So are you gonna keep her?!?!? lol She is gorgeous!


----------



## huskymom

waiting....*not so patiently* for pics.. hehe


----------



## Bea

I'll see what i can do this afternoon!  She really just looks like a grown up tiel now, but with a messy front and short tail.


----------



## allen

awwwwwwwww she is just to sweet to sell your mom deserves this tiel hmmmm maybe for christmas


----------



## Bea

LC is staying, i'm pretty sure mum would murder me if i sold her "grand daughter".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Bea said:


> LC is staying, i'm pretty sure mum would murder me if i sold her "grand daughter".


LOL :rofl: We would not want that


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Hehe Maybe it isn't a good idea for you to breed Bea. Otherwise before you know it you will have an avairy full!!


----------



## Bea

That's already happened. I started with just a few budgies and now i have an aviary full.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

LOL
Any pictures by any chance???? lol?


----------



## atvchick95

Ahh she is gorgeous 

Don't feel bad about Cookie disliking her, I had the same problem with Nibbles - and Nibbles gets along with all the birds! But i brought her out to the living room when her 2 babies i hand fed were a little over a month old and she hissed, pecked and charged at them -never inflicting pain though - I was able to get a couple pictures of the 3 of them together, But not cooperating pictures none were looking at me lol and Nibbles was preening herself in every one of them if i remember right lol


----------



## SweetSimmy

TeeeHEEE They Are SOOO CUTE


----------

